# ongeveer, circa etc



## matakoweg

In het nederlands kunnen we op verschillende manieren aangeven dat het gegeven aantal niet exact is, bv

Ik zag daar ongeveer tien man.
circa tien man
een man of tien
zo'n tien man

met tien als bovengrens:
bijna tien man

met tien als ondergrens:
ruim tien man

mijn vraag: weten jullie er nog meer en welke gebruiken jullie het meest.


----------



## BrMo

*'Een kleine tien man'* en *'een stuk of tien'*: het zouden er ook acht of negen kunnen zijn.

Maar deze uitdrukkingen zouden ook dialect (Antwerps/Brabants) kunnen zijn. Dat weet ik niet zeker.


----------



## Syzygy

Een paar meer dergelijke uitdrukkingen die ik ben tegengekomen, zijn: _rond_, _grofweg_, _pakweg_, _pak 'm beet_, _zowat_ en _omstreeks_. Misschien kan een Nederlandstalige iets over hun gebruiksfrequentie zeggen. Ook ben ik niet helemaal zeker of je ze met een (betrekkelijk klein?) getal zoals 10 kan gebruiken.


----------



## thomas_1703

Syzygy said:


> Een paar meer dergelijke uitdrukkingen die ik ben tegengekomen, zijn: _rond_, _grofweg_, _pakweg_, _pak 'm beet_, _zowat_ en _omstreeks_. Misschien kan een Nederlandstalige iets over hun gebruiksfrequentie zeggen. Ook ben ik niet helemaal zeker of je ze met een (betrekkelijk klein?) getal zoals 10 kan gebruiken.



Alles wat je noemt kan prima. Ook bij 10, of 2, of 5, maakt niet uit. Vergeet alleen niet dat je bij _rond_ nog het woordje _de_ moet toevoegen dus: 

*Ik heb er rond de 10
Dat zijn er grofweg 5
Ik geloof dat het er pak 'm beet 6 zijn geweest
Ik geloof omstreeks 100
Ik zou zeggen grofweg 7


*​Succes


----------



## Chimel

Ik heb een iets andere vraag in verband hiermee. Je zou aan "een tiental" kunnen denken. Maar regelmatig hoor ik ook tijdens een vergadering: "ik heb een drietal vragen", "ik heb een tweetal opmerkingen". Wat voor ons raar klinkt, want je kunt toch gemakkelijk tot 2 of 3 rekenen, en dus weet je in principe of je 2 opmerkingen hebt, of 3, of 4.

In het begin dacht ik: de persoon die spreekt heeft een aantal punten in zijn hoofd, maar weet nog niet precies weet hoeveel hij gaat vermelden (misschien drie, maar misschien ook twee, bij gebrek aan tijd, bv). Maar ik lees dit soort zaken ook in teksten waar er duidelijk drie punten zijn, bv. Moet ik dus dit eerder interpreteren als een zachtere manier om gewoon "drie" te zeggen? Ik bedoel: er zijn drie opmerkingen, niet minder en niet meer, maar "een drietal" klinkt zachter. Waarbij de vraag dan is, bij "intermediaire getallen" zoals zes: betekent "een zestal" ongeveer zes zoals "een tiental" of "eigenlijk zes maar dan zachter uitgedrukt"?

Hoe ervaren jullie dit?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zie er geen probleem in: in de informaliteit van de discussie heb je dan bijvoorbeeld een beperkt aantal vragen resp. bedenkingen in je hoofd, maar je wil je er niet op laten 'pakken' of geen precieze verwachtingen creëren...

Met tien als bovengrens klinkt mij heel, héél apart: *hoogstens *tien vs. Met ondergrens: *minstens *tien, *amper *tie. 

_(Wel een heel interessant lexicaal-didactisch thema...)_


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Ik zie er geen probleem in: in de informaliteit van de discussie heb je dan bijvoorbeeld een beperkt aantal vragen resp. bedenkingen in je hoofd, maar je wil je er niet op laten 'pakken' of geen precieze verwachtingen creëren..


Dit is ook wat ik oorspronkelijk dacht, maar ik heb hier voor mij een tekst (en dat is lang niet het enige voorbeeld) waar de auteur schrijft: "Daarvoor [= voor deze stelling] zijn een drietal argumenten te vinden" en hij somt dan die drie argumenten op.

Op het moment dat hij deze zin schrijft/herleest, weet hij toch dat hij precies drie gaat aangeven, neen? Daarom mijn vraag: wat is hier het verschil met gewoon "drie argumenten"? Is het gewoon "coquetterie" of is er een bepaalde nuance daarbij (bv: ik geef er maar drie maar eigenlijk zijn er waarschijnlijk meer)?


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie vraag, zeg! Ik denk aan verschillende mogelijke (_een drietal ? ;-)) _antwoorden, waarin vooral jouw laatste  de belangrijkste lijkt: de openheid dat er nog andere zijn. Een 'coquetterie' kan meespelen: 'drie' klinkt zo _sec_, niet... Het zou wel logischer zijn - vanuit die openheid - om dan eerder te schrijven: 'Daarvoor zie  ik een drietal ..." Ik denk toch aan die chronologie bij het schrijven: je denkt aan drie argumenten, maar achteraf zouden het er meer kunnen worden... Ik denk er echter nog eens over na...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Is het gewoon "coquetterie" of is er een bepaalde nuance daarbij (bv: ik geef er maar drie maar eigenlijk zijn er waarschijnlijk meer)?



Het gebruiken van 'drietal' ter vervanging van het precieze getal 'drie' komt op mij als ambtenarees over. Sommige politiewoordvoerders bijvoorbeeld hebben het nooit over 'drie daders', maar altijd over 'een drietal daders'. En als er geen sprake kan zijn van ambtenaarlijke gewichtigdoenerij, bijvoorbeeld omdat de tekst waarin het woord voorkomt voor het overige vrij van ambtenarentaal is, dan nog is het vaak een nogal onbeholpen poging tot duurdoenerij.

Normaal gesproken betekent de toevoeging van 'tal' aan een cijfer dat het exacte aantal onduidelijk is. Zie ook http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1225/. Het mag misschien vreemd zijn om te reppen van 'een drietal' of een 'viertal', aangezien niemand bij een dergelijk laag aantal het overzicht kwijt kan zijn, maar toch kunnen ook deze woorden bruikbaar zijn. Als iemand je bijvoorbeeld vraagt een viertal positieve eigenschappen van jezelf te noemen, dan mag je er ook vijf geven. Of je kunt stoppen bij drie.


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> Het mag misschien vreemd zijn om te reppen van 'een drietal' of een 'viertal', aangezien niemand bij een dergelijk laag aantal het overzicht kwijt kan zijn, maar toch kunnen ook deze woorden bruikbaar zijn. Als iemand je bijvoorbeeld vraagt een viertal positieve eigenschappen van jezelf te noemen, dan mag je er ook vijf geven. Of je kunt stoppen bij drie.


Ja, ik ervaar dat ook als een bijkomende nuance die het Nederlands biedt en die in andere talen niet bestaat. In het Frans zouden we dan "trois ou quatre" of "quatre ou cinq" moeten zeggen, maar het heeft niet dezelfde soepelheid en het is beperkend (dan is het echt drie of vier, bv). "Environ trois" klinkt bij ons belachelijk.

Maar zoals altijd kan zo'n handige uitdrukking ook misbruikt worden om onnodig moeilijk te doen, bv in de ambtenarentaal of als snobisme.


----------



## daanb

bibibiben said:


> Het gebruiken van 'drietal' ter vervanging van  het precieze getal 'drie' komt op mij als ambtenarees over.
> 
> Normaal gesproken betekent de toevoeging van 'tal' aan een cijfer dat het exacte aantal onduidelijk is. Zie ook .



Misschien zouden ze het dus eigenlijk over een 'vragen-drietal' moeten  hebben, waarbij 'drietal' niet direct door 'een' wordt voorafgegaan  zodat het niet een benadering is maar exact. Eerlijk gezegd heb ik -tal  zo vaak gehoord dat ik het niet vreemd vind klinken en geeft gewoon het  begin van een opsomming aan. 
Ook ken ik 'Afke's Tiental' - een kinderboek uit 1903.


----------



## bibibiben

daanb said:


> ...waarbij 'drietal' niet direct door 'een' wordt voorafgegaan  zodat het niet een benadering is maar exact.



Er is inderdaad een cruciaal verschil tussen 'het drietal' en 'een drietal'. Ik had in mijn vorige post dus ook steeds 'een drietal' moeten zeggen. 

Gelukkig staat het wel helder in de link die ik eveneens in de vorige post vermeldde:

"Woorden op _-tal, zoals drietal, tiental, vijfentwintigtal en honderdtal, voorafgegaan door het onbepaald lidwoord een, geven niet exact maar bij benadering een aantal van iets aan ('ongeveer drie', 'ongeveer tien', enzovoort)."_(http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1225/,)


----------



## ThomasK

Mij blijft intrigeren dat je in het Frans geen equivalent lijkt te hebben van 'een drietal'. 

Ik dacht even aan zaken als 'deux ou trois' bijvoorbeeld, of 'some three' in het English: dat kan - soms - toch ook functioneren als een aanduiding van 'een drietal', lijkt mij, maar het lijkt niet idiomatisch en het is uiteraard geen letterlijke vertaling... En in de context van argumentatie lijkt het ook al niet zo gangbaar, vermoed ik, wel in verband met bezoekers... Of vergis ik mij helemaal?


----------



## ThomasK

Tot slot nog dit: op synoniemen.net vind je onder 'ongeveer' heel veel suggesties, maar _amper _komt niet in de lijst voor.


----------



## marrish

Is het gangbaar in het Nederlands om te zeggen bv. twee of vijf, twee-drie, of één à vijf?


----------



## ThomasK

'Twee-drie' wel, dat is perfect gangbaar, maar 'één à vijf' lijkt mij te gek, wel 'tien à/tot twintig' (je kunt niet bij 1 beginnen, lijkt mij). - Misschien is de 'à' gebruikelijker in lage cijfers... 'Twee of vijf' kan altijd, maar niet met deze 'approximatieve' betekenis, wel als je twijfelt: waren het er twee of vijf?

Ook hier weer: een heel interessante 'draad' voor wie Nederlands wil leren. Wel nogal omvattend natuurlijk... Je zou hetzelfde kunnen proberen met 'slechts'...


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Mij blijft intrigeren dat je in het Frans geen equivalent lijkt te hebben van 'een drietal'.
> 
> Ik dacht even aan zaken als 'deux ou trois' bijvoorbeeld, of 'some three' in het English: dat kan - soms - toch ook functioneren als een aanduiding van 'een drietal', lijkt mij, maar het lijkt niet idiomatisch en het is uiteraard geen letterlijke vertaling... En in de context van argumentatie lijkt het ook al niet zo gangbaar, vermoed ik, wel in verband met bezoekers... Of vergis ik mij helemaal?


Neen, neen, je vergis je niet, het is inderdaad zo. In een mondelinge argumentatie kun je bv zeggen dat je "deux ou trois" bezwaren hebt en niemand gaat die waarschijnlijk echt tellen of reageren als er vier zijn. Maar schriftelijk zou dat wat raar klinken.



> Er is inderdaad een cruciaal verschil tussen 'het drietal' en 'een drietal'. Ik had in mijn vorige post dus ook steeds 'een drietal' moeten zeggen.
> 
> Gelukkig staat het wel helder in de link die ik eveneens in de vorige post vermeldde:
> 
> "Woorden op _-tal, zoals drietal, tiental, vijfentwintigtal en honderdtal, voorafgegaan door het onbepaald lidwoord een, geven niet exact maar bij benadering een aantal van iets aan ('ongeveer drie', 'ongeveer tien', enzovoort)_"



OK, "het elftal" bv verwijst dikwijls naar een voetbalploeg van net 11 man. Maar in diezelfde betekenis kun je toch ook van "een elftal" spreken, niet? Bv "een nieuw elftal" (tegenover de vorige wedstrijd): dat zijn elf spelers, en niet "min of meer elf".


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> Is het gangbaar in het Nederlands om te zeggen bv. twee of vijf, twee-drie, of één à vijf?



'Eén à vijf' is gangbaar Nederlands als je daarmee een bereik wilt aangeven. Voorbeeld: de behandeling van de klacht kan één à vijf weken duren. Je kunt ook gewoon 'één tot vijf' zeggen.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> "het elftal" bv verwijst dikwijls naar een voetbalploeg van net 11 man. Maar in diezelfde betekenis kun je toch ook van "een elftal" spreken, niet? Bv "een nieuw elftal" (tegenover de vorige wedstrijd): dat zijn elf spelers, en niet "min of meer elf".



Maar in dat geval is 'elftal' geen telwoord meer, maar een zelfstandig naamwoord.

Misschien wel interessant om te weten:

Ik heb een elftal gezien (elftal = voetbalelftal = zelfstandig naamwoord).
Ik heb *er *een elftal gezien (elftal = circa elf stuks van iets = telwoord).


----------



## ThomasK

Chimel said:


> Neen, neen, je vergis je niet, het is inderdaad zo. In een mondelinge argumentatie kun je bv zeggen dat je "deux ou trois" bezwaren hebt en niemand gaat die waarschijnlijk echt tellen of reageren als er vier zijn. Maar schriftelijk zou dat wat raar klinken.



Eventueel leunt onze schrijftaal dichter aan bij onze spreektaal. Ik dacht ooit dat het Frans minder uitdrukkingen kende doordat ik uitging van wat ik vond in de Franstalige resp. Nederlandstalige _Metro _in België. Iemand wees er mij toen op dat de uitdrukkingen best wel bestaan in het Frans, maar in artikels niet gebruikt worden. _(Soms vraag ik mij af hoe dat komt, en dan denk ik wel eens aan de hele politieke kwestie van de kloof tussen burger en politiek (thema van Verhofstadt in de jaren '90)... Maar dat is buiten de scope van deze vraag...)_


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Eventueel leunt onze schrijftaal dichter aan bij onze spreektaal. Ik dacht ooit dat het Frans minder uitdrukkingen kende doordat ik uitging van wat ik vond in de Franstalige resp. Nederlandstalige _Metro _in België. Iemand wees er mij toen op dat de uitdrukkingen best wel bestaan in het Frans, maar in artikels niet gebruikt worden.


Daar heb je waarschijnlijk een punt: de drempel om een uitdrukking uit de spreektaal in een tekst te gebruiken is, denk ik, hoger bij ons dan bij jullie. Dat is geen waardeoordeel, beide opvattingen hebben voor- en nadelen. Maar het valt mij regelmatig op dat een Nederlandstalige auteur/journalist/onderzoeker... iets schrijft dat in het Frans, in een gelijkaardige context, kwa stijlniveau niet door de beugel zou kunnen (alhoewel: "times are changing", ook voor het Frans).


----------



## ThomasK

Enkele voorbeelden daarvan zou ik graag lezen... Maar interessant te vernemen dat het zou kunnen kloppen...


----------



## Chimel

Ik kom net op zo'n voorbeeld (en ik geef het omdat je dat vraagt, maar nadien moeten we wellicht hiermee stoppen - of een nieuw discussiethema starten - want we wijken toch veel af van de vraag over ongeveer, circa enz.).

In een bijdrage over patiëntenparticipatie en -informatie in de gezondheidszorg schrijft de auteur (professor aan een Belgische universiteit) dat de bedoeling ook niet mag zijn dat de patiënt de nodige informatie van de dokter krijgt en nadien maar zelf zijn plan moet trekken.

"Tirer son plan" hoort niet bij het stijlniveau van zo'n (voor de rest vrij formele en academische) tekst, in het Frans zou dat een lastige stijlbreuk zijn. Hoogstens zou je dat tussen aanhalingstekens moeten zetten.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Een paar meer dergelijke uitdrukkingen die ik ben tegengekomen, zijn: _rond_, _grofweg_, _pakweg_, _pak 'm beet_, _zowat_ en _omstreeks_. Misschien kan een Nederlandstalige iets over hun gebruiksfrequentie zeggen. Ook ben ik niet helemaal zeker of je ze met een (betrekkelijk klein?) getal zoals 10 kan gebruiken.



Syzygy, je vraag leek zo eenvoudig, maar was het niet.

Je vraag over de gebruiksfrequentie is de gemakkelijkste. Ik heb de indruk dat alleen ‘ten naaste bij’ zodanig verouderd is dat gebruik ervan af te raden is.

Lastiger is je vraag of een approximatie alleen in combinatie met kleine getallen gebruikt kan worden. Als het gaat om maateenheden, hangt alles af van wat de gebruikelijke eenheid is. Een apothekersassistent die gewend is met milligrammen te werken, zal ‘een slordige 6 gram’ over zijn lippen kunnen krijgen. Maar iemand die graag kokkerelt en werkt met gewichten vanaf pak ‘m beet 25 gram, zal dan verbaasd opkijken.

Nog lastiger wordt het als het gaat om losse aantallen. Bij grote, ronde getallen is er waarschijnlijk wel unanimiteit mogelijk. Bij getallen onder de 10 wordt het moeilijk. Context, telbaarheid en register worden dan allesbepalend. Een kind zal niet snel zeggen dat hij ‘circa drie snoepjes’ heeft, een statisticus zou dat weer wel kunnen zeggen. Iemand kan het hebben over ‘pakweg drie dropveters’, als hij de kluwen alleen op de tast mag schatten, maar iemand die z’n ogen mag gebruiken, zal meteen een precies aantal kunnen zeggen. En iemand kan ‘bij benadering drie vragen’ goed beantwoord hebben als de correctie niet bij de hand is of als er enige discussie over de beantwoording mogelijk is. In andere gevallen zou het onzinnig klinken.

In onderstaande tabel maak ik gebruik van ‘~’ om het volgende aan te duiden:
— ik neig eerder naar ‘ja’ dan naar ‘nee’
— ik neig eerder naar ‘nee’ dan naar ‘ja’
— in bepaalde contexten kan het gebruik van deze term natuurlijk overkomen
— wellicht zullen sommigen/velen geen bezwaar maken tegen het gebruik van deze term
— ik heb geen idee hoe gangbaar het gebruik van de term is

Voor wie alleen geïnteresseerd is in het allereenvoudigste antwoord: gebruik bij twijfel altijd ‘ongeveer’. Behalve als het om jaartallen gaat. Gebruik dan ‘rond’. Wie per se wil aangeven dat men het ergens *onder* een bepaald getal moet zoeken, kan bijna altijd terecht met ‘bijna’ (maar helaas niet met jaartallen). Wie per se wil aangeven dat men het ergens *boven* een getal moet zoeken, kan het beste ‘ruim’ gebruiken (maar dat gaat helaas niet op voor jaartallen en tijdstippen).





jaartallen
maateenheden
tijd
losse aantallen
relatief groot, hoog, veel
relatief klein, laag, weinig
hele en halve uren
overige tijdstippen
grote, ronde getallen: 30, 100, 1000, 1.000.000
vrijwel altijd onder de 10
omstreeks
ja
ja
nee
ja
ja
ja
nee
omtrent
ja
ja
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
rondom (de)
ja
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
nee
(zo) om en nabij
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
~
rond (de)
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
~
circa
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
~
ten naaste bij (vero.)
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
zo’n
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
ja
ongeveer
nee
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
plusminus
nee
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
~
iets van
nee
ja
ja
~
~
ja
ja
pakweg, ruwweg, grofweg
nee
ja
~
ja
ja
ja
ja
zowat
nee
ja
~
nee
nee
ja
~
pak ‘m beet
nee
ja
~
~
~
ja
ja
bij benadering
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
nee
een stuk of
nee
nee
nee
nee
nee
ja
ja
een …tal
nee
beperkt
beperkt
nee
nee
ja
ja
in de buurt van
nee
ja
~
~
~
ja
nee
grosso modo
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
globaal
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
in de <+meervoud>
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
richting,
in de richting van
nee
ja
~
ja
ja
ja
nee
een geschatte
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
nee
een slordige
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
een <+enkelvoud>
nee
nee
nee
nee
nee
beperkt
nee
*alleen onder een bepaald getal*
tegen (de)
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
nee
nog geen
nee
ja
ja
beperkt
beperkt
ja
ja
bij
nee
nee
nee
beperkt
nee
nee
nee
(even) voor
nee
nee
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
(iets) minder dan
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
ja
krap
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
ja
een krappe
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
~
een kleine
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
~
(net/iets) onder de
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
nee
nauwelijks,
ternauwernood
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
ja
bijna
nee
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
ja
*alleen boven een bepaald getal*
(even) over (de)
nee
ja
ja
ja
nee
ja
nee
(even) na
ja
nee
nee
ja
nee
nee
nee
(iets) meer dan
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
ja
amper
nee
ja
ja
~
~
ja
ja
ruim
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
ja
(net/iets) boven de
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
nee
goed
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
~
een goede
nee
ja
ja
nee
nee
ja
~


----------



## Syzygy

Dank je wel, bibibiben. Dat is veel uitgebreider dan ik ooit had verwacht en heel interessant om te lezen.


----------



## ThomasK

Amaai, fenomenaal, die lijst. Een bijzondere poging om ook een 'gebruiksaanwijzing' te geven ook... (Ik vermoed dat die een tikkeltje gekleurd zal zijn: persoonlijk, of NL/VL, enz., maar indrukwekkend)

@Chimel: bedankt, ik zie nog of ik op een andere manier naar het thema kan vragen in een aparte 'thread'...


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Dank je wel, bibibiben. Dat is veel uitgebreider dan ik ooit had verwacht en heel interessant om te lezen.


 
Late reactie vanwege griepaanval: graag gedaan! Maar zie ook mijn reactie op ThomasK.




ThomasK said:


> Amaai, fenomenaal, die lijst. Een bijzondere poging om ook een 'gebruiksaanwijzing' te geven ook... (Ik vermoed dat die een tikkeltje gekleurd zal zijn: persoonlijk, of NL/VL, enz., maar indrukwekkend)


 
Inderdaad, zeer persoonlijk gekleurd. En wat nog erger is: als ik het schema vandaag opnieuw moest invullen, zou ik mijn jaatjes, neetjes en ~’tjes waarschijnlijk op andere wijze over de tabel hebben gestrooid. Het heeft er ongetwijfeld mee te maken dat een woord dat in een bepaalde context twijfelachtig klinkt, beter gaat klinken als je ’t maar vaak genoeg in jezelf herhaalt. Het werkt ook de andere kant op: een woord dat in een bepaalde context goed klinkt, gaat soms behoorlijk vreemd klinken naarmate je het te vaak in jezelf herhaalt. Misschien had ik veiligheidshalve wat meer ~’tjes moeten gebruiken. 

Het is trouwens jammer dat je na een zeker tijdsverloop (24 uur?) een post niet meer mag bewerken. ‘Nauwelijks’ en ‘ternauwernood’ staan bijvoorbeeld onder het verkeerde kopje. Grmbl.


----------



## ThomasK

Blijft indrukwekkend, hoor, nobele poging (en ik heb het opgeslagen voor verdere studie en/of gebruik). Mijn ervaring zegt mij echter dat het bijzonder moeilijk is om het gebruik van woorden perfect te beschrijven, laat staan voor te schrijven... Bestaat er geen site waar de context wordt aangegeven waarin woorden verschijnen? Ik dacht dat ik er ooit een heb gevonden, maar...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Mijn ervaring zegt mij echter dat het bijzonder moeilijk is om het gebruik van woorden perfect te beschrijven, laat staan voor te schrijven...



Zo rampzalig is de situatie in dit geval toch niet? Op sommige punten is binnen het Nederlands taalgebied zeker wel unanimiteit mogelijk. Als het gaat om jaartallen, zal waarschijnlijk niemand mijn verdeling van 'jaatjes' en 'neetjes' betwisten. Ook bij tijdsaanduidingen heb ik maar weinig twijfels. Het meest problematisch lijkt mij het gebruik van approximatieve adverbia in combinatie met losse aantallen onder de tien (en misschien ook wel onder de twintig). Ik had het in een eerdere post over de ingewikkelde rol van context, telbaarheid en register. Waarschijnlijk speelt dit probleem ook in andere talen. Het goede nieuws is dat je in het Nederlands vrijwel altijd met 'ongeveer' uit de voeten kunt. Lang leve 'ongeveer' dus!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb alleen maar bedoeld, B, dat ik soms merk dat bv. schijnbare synoniemen als 'precies' en 'nauwkeurig' niet zomaar door elkaar vervangen kunnen worden en dat het mij heel moeilijk lijkt om zulke regels op te stellen, ook al omdat er misschien nog meer contexten kunnen zijn. Maar dat is geen echte kritiek, alleen een eerder theoretische overweging van mij, die mij ervan weerhoudt om zulke gebruiksregels op te stellen. Noem het desgevallend een rationalisering van... luiheid.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik heb alleen maar bedoeld, B, dat ik soms merk dat bv. schijnbare synoniemen als 'precies' en 'nauwkeurig' niet zomaar door elkaar vervangen kunnen worden en dat het mij heel moeilijk lijkt om zulke regels op te stellen, ook al omdat er misschien nog meer contexten kunnen zijn. Maar dat is geen echte kritiek, alleen een eerder theoretische overweging van mij, die mij ervan weerhoudt om zulke gebruiksregels op te stellen. Noem het desgevallend een rationalisering van... luiheid.



Ha nee, kritiek is altijd welkom, hoor. 

Laat ik allereerst de indruk wegnemen dat ik met de tabel hierboven een opsomming van perfecte synoniemen zou willen geven. Er is hoogstens sprake van een overzicht van termen die zich in hetzelfde semantische veld bevinden. Ten tweede, ook al lijkt de tabel uit z’n voegen gegroeid, het is zeer zeker geen uitputtende opsomming van gebruiksmogelijkheden van de genoemde termen. Die pretentie heb ik ook niet gehad. Ten derde herhaal ik nog maar even dat er in aardig wat gevallen ook nog eens discussie mogelijk is over hoe acceptabel het gebruik van een term in een bepaalde context is. Ik heb niet gepoogd te verbergen dat er grijze gebieden zijn. Maar toch, ondanks deze beperkingen en slagen om de arm blijft het mogelijk om gebruiksregels op te stellen, zelfs keiharde. Waarschijnlijk is het voor de gemiddelde niet-Nederlandstalige Wordreferencer wel interessant om te weten waar hij of zij niet kan miskleunen en waar juist wel voorzichtigheid geboden is.


----------



## matakoweg

hartelijk dank voor je schema, Bibibiben!
ik vroeg mij nog af of de vorm: "een stuk of vijf" "een jaar of tien", "een man of acht" nog exacte equivalenten heeft in andere talen?
Komt "ein Jahr oder zehn" voor in het Duits of in Duitse dialecten?
Of is "a year or ten" Engels?


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> hartelijk dank voor je schema, Bibibiben!
> ik vroeg mij nog af of de vorm: "een stuk of vijf" "een jaar of tien", "een man of acht" nog exacte equivalenten heeft in andere talen?
> Komt "ein Jahr oder zehn" voor in het Duits of in Duitse dialecten?
> Of is "a year or ten" Engels?



Graag gedaan, matakoweg!

In het Engels en Duits kom je uit op resp. _ten years or so _en _zehn Jahre oder so_. Of anders _some ten years_ en _etwa zehn Jahre_. Een woordelijke omzetting is volgens mij niet mogelijk.


----------

